# Where to fill up CO2 canisters



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i want to know where to fill up specifically paintball ones. I do want to know where to get the larger ones filled up as well because i will be getting a 5-20lbs can when i move. All i have right now is a 20 oz paintball can


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

You can probably check out camcarb.com, they carry a few sizes and do refills but not sure about paintball cans but won't be surprised if they do. But if you plan to buy probably cheaper to get it from AI.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Just go to any paintball arena near you. They'll fill it for you.
Both airsoft or paintball recreational sites do refills.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Also the large canisters can be filled at many location, Norwood or camcarb is probably best.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

default said:


> Also the large canisters can be filled at many location, Norwood or camcarb is probably best.


norwood and camcarb? what are these places?


----------



## sightlysun (Jun 14, 2012)

Camcarb is around Weston Rd and Steeles, but they only open weekday to 5pm. There's also the place called Dry Ice and Gases Co. around Islington and Queensway. I've never been there but i called and they're open on Sat until noon
For paintball tank, i got mine filled at Sgt Slatter near Glencairn and Dufferin, its about $6 for a 20oz fill


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Go to Sgt. Splatters, or Paintball City, or Gladiator Paintball out in Stouffville. They'll fill up the CO2, not sure on pricing.

Alternatively, any dive shop should be able to fill up the 20oz containers as well, just call ahead and ask.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For locations that will fill up CO2 cylinders, please take a look at my Primer to Pressurized CO2 article that is linked in my signature below.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Part of why I haven't done a co2 setup yet was the fact that I live downtown and don't own a car. It seems there is anyplace in the downtown core that will do a refill.


----------



## sightlysun (Jun 14, 2012)

Try google map for paintball center, there're a few that are near subway or within walkable distance to bus stop. I'm sure they do refill for paintball tank


----------

